# Knives



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

When I bought this house, it had been a vacation home for some people up north.  They left all their stuff and I had to have it all hauled off.  I kept a few things.  I kept their knives.  They left several knives and until the time I've lived here and used them, I never realized that I didn't have enough knives or enough really decent ones.  A lot of their stuff I thought I might use has since been discarded, but I still use the knives.

My daughter is a fabulous cook.  She has an array of knives the likes of which I've never seen.  I have a set of Chicago cutlery, and a few of those knives which are supposed to never need sharpening, and of course the ones the previous owners of this house left.

My favorite knife of all time was a little knife that was only about 4 inches long including glade and handle.  My hands are small and that was such a great little knife in the kitchen.  But I lost it and by then the company had stopped making it.  I have grieved for my little knife for years, and I've never found a really good knife that small again.

What is your 'philosophy of knives?'  Do you have one you prefer over others?  Your favorites etc.?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorite is the one I keep under the matress on my bed. Sadly, the UK has ridiculous gun laws so a knife (and the baseball bat I keep by the door) serve a duel purpose. Useful things.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2012)

my favorite is the meat cleaver....i dont use it often but when i do.....its the only knife for the job

i would love a set of japanese steel knives


----------



## Swagger (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> My favorite is the one I keep under the matress on my bed. Sadly, the UK has ridiculous gun laws so a knife (and the baseball bat I keep by the door) serve a duel purpose. Useful things.



Get yourself a crossbow before Parliament begins introducing 'measures' on them. We've got one and they had a devastating effect on the shed door my wife insisted I replace after I had one too many beers last summer.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

I LOVE knives.  In my youth, I was a veritable porcupine of sharp hardware.  My favorite was a small stiletto type knife concealed in a money clip.  Hand over the money, press the button and the knife went right through a hand.   I have always loved knives, the look of them, the feel of them.  There is nothing more beautiful than a well crafted knife.

Times change, although I still love knives, I have graduated to guns.  

Or did you mean specifically kitchen knives?


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Get yourself a crossbow before Parliament begins introducing 'measures' on them. *We've got one and they had a devastating effect on the shed door my wife insisted I replace after I had one too many beers last summer*.







Sounds like you could be a Texan


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is the one I keep under the matress on my bed. Sadly, the UK has ridiculous gun laws so a knife (and the baseball bat I keep by the door) serve a duel purpose. Useful things.
> ...



Ohhh I have a cross-bow!  A couple, including a pistol grip mini crossbow.  One of the very nicest things about a cross-bow is that they are SILENT!  A big advantage if there is more than one intruder in your home.   For home invasions, a cross-bow and night vision might be better than a gun.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2012)

When it comes to knives, nothing is better than a Ginzo...  I saw the commercial.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 16, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Get yourself a crossbow before Parliament begins introducing 'measures' on them. *We've got one and they had a devastating effect on the shed door my wife insisted I replace after I had one too many beers last summer*.
> ...



Perhaps, except I'm not. It's the wife who's American (South Carolina). No, I'm simply one of those Brits who hasn't lost sight of the benefits of keeping a weapon about the house. Although sadly I'm restricted by law to owning nothing more than a double barrel 12 bore.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> When I bought this house, it had been a vacation home for some people up north.  They left all their stuff and I had to have it all hauled off.  I kept a few things.  I kept their knives.  They left several knives and until the time I've lived here and used them, I never realized that I didn't have enough knives or enough really decent ones.  A lot of their stuff I thought I might use has since been discarded, but I still use the knives.
> 
> My daughter is a fabulous cook.  She has an array of knives the likes of which I've never seen.  I have a set of Chicago cutlery, and a few of those knives which are supposed to never need sharpening, and of course the ones the previous owners of this house left.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine had a set of cutco knives. They had really nice quality stuff.
I hope to buy a set really soon. Ive just always been too cheap.

CUTCO Cutlery & Vector Marketing: Kitchen knives, block sets, utensils


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...





It was the mix of weapons and alcohol that made the connection for me


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 16, 2012)

I have several Henkel Knives.

High carbon content is the key to getting and keeping a sharp blade.

I also use a Spyderco Sharp Maker

I keep all my knives scary sharp.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Although, I don't know how to cook and can barely boil an egg.

I am into high quality chefs knives and the stones and hones to keep them razor sharp.

So I always volunteer to do all of the slicing and dicing for the food prep in my house.

My favorite is the 7" Santoku which is in my opinion the best all around kitchen knife.

It is a Japanese style knife with American ergonomics and many use high quality German steel.

One of the most popular is the Shun Classic 7" Santoku  (they come in right and left handed models)

Shun® Classic 7" Santoku Knife in Open Stock Knives | Crate&Barrel


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> my favorite is the meat cleaver....i dont use it often but when i do.....its the only knife for the job
> 
> i would love a set of japanese steel knives



I've never owned one of those.  I always bought chicken whole and cut them up when the family was around and I used a butcher knife.  When my daughter was staying here she got a deal on some whole chickens for the freezer.  I thawed one the other day and cut it up.  There must be an art to it and I seem to have lost that art.  It was a real pain.  I was wishing for a good meat cleaver!


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I LOVE knives.  In my youth, I was a veritable porcupine of sharp hardware.  My favorite was a small stiletto type knife concealed in a money clip.  Hand over the money, press the button and the knife went right through a hand.   I have always loved knives, the look of them, the feel of them.  There is nothing more beautiful than a well crafted knife.
> 
> Times change, although I still love knives, I have graduated to guns.
> 
> Or did you mean specifically kitchen knives?



Any kind of knife.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2012)

A word of caution- I don't care if it's Henkel or Chicago Cutlery or whatever the brand...

Many of these high quality famous name brands are now made in China. 
Look on the box very carefully. Look on the blade. 

It took me a while, but I found a Henkel steak knife set made in Spain. Most of the Henkel sets I found were made in China. You have to shop around and read the itty-bitty print.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

That tiny little knife I had was called a 'strawberry knife.'  The people who sold it to me told me to keep my eye out on line, at yard sales etc.  Haven't found one yet.  Now they have what is called a 'strawberry knife' on amazon.  Not the same thing.  The one on Amazon is actually for hulling strawberries and it is much larger than my petite little blade!  It was so wonderful to have a knife that actually fit my very small hand!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 16, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> A word of caution- I don't care if it's Henkel or Chicago Cutlery or whatever the brand...
> 
> Many of these high quality famous name brands are now made in China.
> Look on the box very carefully. Look on the blade.
> ...



I don't really care where anything is made.  The quailty and carbon content are what's important to me in a knife.

In fact one of my favorite blades (not for cooking) was made in Burma from the leaf spring of a truck

See the makings of traditional hunting working original Gurkhas khukris knives


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't heard that term strawberry knife in forever. Yeah they're cute things. 

Have you seen the ones with ceramic blades? They're sharp as scalpels but fragile.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't really care where anything is made.  The quailty and carbon content are what's important to me in a knife.
> 
> In fact one of my favorite blades (not for cooking) was made in Burma from the leaf spring of a truck
> 
> See the makings of traditional hunting working original Gurkhas khukris knives


That is really cool. 

If I'm going to pay a handsome price for a brand name kinfe/knife set I'd rather it originate from the manufacturer's country of origin and not some out-sourced factory in China.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 16, 2012)

I like Gerber knives. They replaced an 8 year old knife for me because of a small defect.
Pick the right kind of steel for the job you want done.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 16, 2012)

My top 3 knives that I have in my collection.

1st is my 1960's Puma "White Hunter" hand made in Solingin, Germany from the very best european steel. (for decades the top knife carried by African hunters in the bush country)

Puma Hand-Forged Original White Hunter Knife With Leather Sheath, Knives, Puma at Sportsman's Guide

2nd is a Cold Steel "Recon Tanto" made in the USA using Carbon "V" steel. (now they are all made in China using cheap metal). It is a razor sharp and super tough combat knife with only two functions; slicing and stabbing. The tanto style tip will penetrate thick steel like a car hood without breaking off.

Cold Steel Recon Tanto (Carbon V Version) | Zombie Preparedness Initiative

3rd is my Benchmade 51 "balisong" (butterfly knife) D2 steel blade w/black G10 handles and anodized titanium liners. (it is razor sharp so I have to be very careful when flipping it or doing tricks)

51 Morpho® Bali-Song® | Benchmade


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

dilloduck said:


> I like Gerber knives. They replaced an 8 year old knife for me because of a small defect.
> Pick the right kind of steel for the job you want done.



I really didn't realize how impoverished I've been for knives most of my adult life.  But when the previous owners of this house left a bunch, I realize that I use them all the time.  And my daughter's collection blew my mind when I went to help her with the baby.  Her husband and friends have bought several of them for her for gifts.

I do remember Julia Child saying, 'if you are going to cook you really need to learn how to chop.'  LOL.  Poor Julia, once a duck she was cooking exploded in the oven.  If I still had the family here, I probably would look about getting a better collection.  But cooking for one isn't as demanding!  LOL.  Cottage cheese and canned pear halves doesn't really require a knife!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

A knife is a tool. There are tools I need only rarely so I'll buy cheap and serviceable. Then there are tools I use daily or several times a day. Those I buy quality.
My pocket knife is my constant companion. I need it often and frequently quickly and with only one hand available. I carry a Benchmade automatic.


----------



## Douger (Jan 16, 2012)

I used to collect knives......and everything else.....LOL
I have a set of Case kitchen knives from the sixties as a daily use set.
I butcher and fillet with Brazilian Mundials.
For ease of purchase and affordability in T.N.F.K.A._USA I'd recommend looking at Fallkniven. Their laminated blade design is great.
http://www.fallkniven.com/


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

Of course my all time favorite knife is gone.  My second favorite is a large chopping knife I bought in Blue Ridge, Georgia. I haul that one out anytime I have something like a cucumber or other veggie to chop.  I don't even recall the brand.

I did spring for this recently:







It looks to be a fine kitchen cutting tool especially for herbs.  But I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

Previous owners left a fillet knife.  But I'm allergic to fish so I'll never have any use for that.  One of my kids will inherit it!  LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 16, 2012)

A great gift idea that I have given out to family members and friends.

Is a "Fiddle Bow" bread knife.

It's a very sharp country style bread knife with the wooden handle shaped like a violin bow.

They are hand made in Montana from a variety of different woods.

What is great about them is they will slice your bread the same thickness and straight every time.

Plus they are a great conversation piece with guests over for dinner.   

I have seen them new on Ebay for as cheap as $10-$14 

(just remember they come in either a Right or Left handed model)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Original-Fiddle-Bow-Knife-Right-handed/dp/B000J3L3EA[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> A great gift idea that I have given out to family members and friends.
> 
> Is a "Fiddle Bow" bread knife.
> 
> ...



Never heard of it.  But it does look very useful!


----------



## editec (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> When I bought this house, it had been a vacation home for some people up north. They left all their stuff and I had to have it all hauled off. I kept a few things. I kept their knives. They left several knives and until the time I've lived here and used them, I never realized that I didn't have enough knives or enough really decent ones. A lot of their stuff I thought I might use has since been discarded, but I still use the knives.
> 
> My daughter is a fabulous cook. She has an array of knives the likes of which I've never seen. I have a set of Chicago cutlery, and a few of those knives which are supposed to never need sharpening, and of course the ones the previous owners of this house left.
> 
> ...


 
I'm of the opinion that the most dangerous knife is the one that isn't sharp.

Like I expect most people do, I have a utility knife drawer filled with knives I never use, and one or two knives that I use all the time.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

Knives that are left to lay in a drawer don't last long.  They get knicked.  Rather than maintain the knife, they let the old one lay around and get a new one.  Kitchen knives belong in a knife block.  They end up with a drawer full of useless knives.  They have to be cared for.  Well cared for.


----------



## Douger (Jan 16, 2012)

Move your mouse to the left (or right) and force yourself to become ambidextrous.
I can write, run equipment and even choke a chicken.......... with either hand.
NO. Can you flip a burger or fillet a fish with either hand ? How about firing a gun ?

Hell. My stupid goilfrenn can eve.........Nevermind.
Grow up.
You have proven you are incapable of voting,
at least become capable with both limbs.
Consider converting to Islime. They wipe their asz with the "less functioning' hand.
 At least they can. Was that a pun ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Instead of a knife block.

I have individual Victorinox Blade Safes in the correct size for each kitchen knife.

They are made of a hard plastic with rubber inserts inside to hold the knife secure.

This way I can safely keep them in a drawer without damaging them.

Plus they are relatively inexpensive.

 [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-47302-Cutlery-BladeSafe-6-Inch/dp/B0000CFBB6]Amazon.com: Victorinox 47302 Cutlery BladeSafe for 6-Inch to 8-Inch Knife Blades: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2012)

A friend had a knife made for me as a gift. It's made from an old saw-mill blade and has a deer antler handle. My name's engraved on the handle.
I told him well, I'd better not leave it stuck in anybody LOL.


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 16, 2012)

My husband collects knives...actually has all kinds, all sizes.  His favorite are bone handled though, and numbers (like 1 of 500).  I believe there's a total of about 200-300 of them right now!! We can't afford alot, so he buys most of them from sales in the summer, and from Frost Cutlery (cutlerycorner.com)..and off the TV show that's on satellite.  I have to put my foot down at times - he doesn't need this many!!   He also has quite a collection of guns....so we should be pretty well set if we're attacked! Lol!


----------



## Jos (Jan 16, 2012)

This one is my weapon of last resort




Right next to my bed
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairbairn-Sykes_Fighting_Knife


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> When I bought this house, it had been a vacation home for some people up north.  They left all their stuff and I had to have it all hauled off.  I kept a few things.  I kept their knives.  They left several knives and until the time I've lived here and used them, I never realized that I didn't have enough knives or enough really decent ones.  A lot of their stuff I thought I might use has since been discarded, but I still use the knives.
> 
> My daughter is a fabulous cook.  She has an array of knives the likes of which I've never seen.  I have a set of Chicago cutlery, and a few of those knives which are supposed to never need sharpening, and of course the ones the previous owners of this house left.
> 
> ...



Found a 98mm knife made in France by Petzl called a spatha knife.





photo credits

25mm = 1 inch; 98 mm = scant 4 inches

These people started a company to make lighted headgear for cavers, then moved on into other specialty items. Just sayin. ​
​


----------



## syrenn (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> My favorite is the one I keep under the matress on my bed. Sadly, the UK has ridiculous gun laws so a knife (and the baseball bat I keep by the door) serve a duel purpose. Useful things.





compound cross bow.... would do you just fine.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is the one I keep under the matress on my bed. Sadly, the UK has ridiculous gun laws so a knife (and the baseball bat I keep by the door) serve a duel purpose. Useful things.
> ...




LOL.... i see we think alike.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 16, 2012)

I keep my Old Timer in my pocket and/or my Schrade on my belt.

I use a 12" chef's knife, I ordered from Sysco, in the kitchen


----------



## syrenn (Jan 16, 2012)

Knives...now we are talking. I have several sets of JA Henckles. As they came out with new lines of handles and blades i would get complete new sets. I have sets for home, sets for work, sets for traveling, sets for my work briefcase. 

Handles and blade composition differ for different jobs. 

My newest loves though are the Bob Kramer Carbon Steel knives.  Carbon steal you have take a bit more care of then the stainless. The will rust...but you can also sharpen them to a razor edge..... 

I prefer classic chef knives to the Japanese shapes and straight handles..... they "rock" and push things the way i like. They do serve their purposes, I just have no use for them.   

Bob Kramer Carbon Steel Chefs Knife at Sur La Table


----------



## syrenn (Jan 16, 2012)

hortysir said:


> I keep my Old Timer in my pocket and/or my Schrade on my belt.
> 
> I use a 12" chef's knife, I ordered from Sysco, in the kitchen





A dick knife... you got a dick knife!!!   LOL.   Ok... they just make me laugh.  A dick knife.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Although, I don't know how to cook and can barely boil an egg.
> 
> I am into high quality chefs knives and the stones and hones to keep them razor sharp.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 16, 2012)

syrenn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > I keep my Old Timer in my pocket and/or my Schrade on my belt.
> ...



But it's a 12" dick, baby

Ya gotta realize that prior to this gig I was a BBQ manager for alot of years, so I got used to big chef knives.

I've always wanted a good German set, tho.
I'm always looking them over, whether in catalogs or online or out shopping.... but always wind up needing the cash for something more vital.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 16, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Knives...now we are talking. I have several sets of JA Henckles. As they came out with new lines of handles and blades i would get complete new sets. I have sets for home, sets for work, sets for traveling, sets for my work briefcase.
> 
> Handles and blade composition differ for different jobs.
> 
> ...




Got another link????


----------



## syrenn (Jan 16, 2012)

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Knives...now we are talking. I have several sets of JA Henckles. As they came out with new lines of handles and blades i would get complete new sets. I have sets for home, sets for work, sets for traveling, sets for my work briefcase.
> ...



ya know...i had a problem linking in this thread too... not sure what the problem is. 

Google  

Bob Kramer Carbon Steel Chefs Knife


----------



## syrenn (Jan 16, 2012)

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



LOL.. nothing wrong with an F Dick knife... I just had to laugh, cuz i would lay good money that's what you got.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 16, 2012)

dilloduck said:


> I like Gerber knives. They replaced an 8 year old knife for me because of a small defect.
> Pick the right kind of steel for the job you want done.



^^^  This too.

I carry a Gerber Profile 3.9 inch fixed blade and a Gerber Ripstop multi plier every day.

I carried a Gerber Resolve Multi tool for years...when I broke one of the pliers,  I sent it back to Gerber and they sent me the Ripstop @ no charge,  no questions asked.

The Profile I have had for a couple of years of hard use...it is extremely durable,  especially considering it's price tag of less than $20.

For hunting, camping and hiking,  I have the trusty Buck 119.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a lot of knives.  I carry a Bagwell Bowie as my primary combat knife though I also have an old Randall MK I as well.  Lots of good kitchen knives and I carry a Benchmade Axis Lock all the time.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> When I bought this house, it had been a vacation home for some people up north.  They left all their stuff and I had to have it all hauled off.  I kept a few things.  I kept their knives.  They left several knives and until the time I've lived here and used them, I never realized that I didn't have enough knives or enough really decent ones.  A lot of their stuff I thought I might use has since been discarded, but I still use the knives.
> 
> My daughter is a fabulous cook.  She has an array of knives the likes of which I've never seen.  I have a set of Chicago cutlery, and a few of those knives which are supposed to never need sharpening, and of course the ones the previous owners of this house left.
> 
> ...



Sunshine,


You're not alone in your affection for a favored 4" paring knife.  If you examine the knife block (or drawer) in most kitchens you'll find one which is well-worn because it's the knife that is used far more than any other and fits most comfortably in the hand.  

Half of the blade of my favored paring knife is worn away from sharpening.  I've had it for as long as I can remember and if it disappeared I would miss it.  

Yours probably went out in the garbage.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2012)

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/csstoreonline_2188_2436686


----------



## Daniel_Milstein (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> When I bought this house, it had been a vacation home for some people up north.  They left all their stuff and I had to have it all hauled off.  I kept a few things.  I kept their knives.  They left several knives and until the time I've lived here and used them, I never realized that I didn't have enough knives or enough really decent ones.  A lot of their stuff I thought I might use has since been discarded, but I still use the knives.
> 
> My daughter is a fabulous cook.  She has an array of knives the likes of which I've never seen.  I have a set of Chicago cutlery, and a few of those knives which are supposed to never need sharpening, and of course the ones the previous owners of this house left.
> 
> ...



You have really made me think! I never really cared about them. I had a knife set gifted to me by an Indian friend and it is their in the mantlepiece. Few daggers I have in showpiece. But as far as kitchen knives are concerned I really dont think much of it. The day it is not sharp enough it goes in the dump, I get a new one.. So mine is ZERO knife philosophy!!


----------



## hortysir (Jan 17, 2012)

syrenn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Ya made me go look.

The 12" is a SyscoWare Sani-Safe
I have 3 10" knives that are all Dexters

So, NAH!


----------



## hortysir (Jan 17, 2012)

syrenn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




Very nice but Amazon lists just ONE for $350

I could see paying that much for a 4-6 piece set but not just one 10" chef's knife


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/csstoreonline_2188_2436686



Interesting for a boot knife, I guess, but I carry a gun for self defense and a knife to cut stuff with. Those knives are useless for anything but stabbing someone.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 17, 2012)

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Besides being hand made with an exotic wood handle.

The blade is "Damascus" pattern steel.

Which means that the forged steel was hot hammered and folded dozens of times.

Besides making it incredibly strong and the ability to hold a razor sharp edge..

The thin layers create an extremely beautiful one of a kind pattern on the blade.

Pictures don't do a Damascus blade justice.

You have to hold a Damascus knife in your hand to see the amazing workmanship and spectacular beauty of one of these unique knives.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



But then I wouldn't want to work with it


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 17, 2012)

I know what you mean.

Some are just too beautiful to use!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/csstoreonline_2188_2436686
> ...




And your gun is just for screwing in light bulbs?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok two things......

First a link to one of the most amazing knife manufactures in the entire USA.

Warthers Museum Dover, Ohio - Warther Knife Making


And then, a favorite knife? Go on and pick one.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm old school. I swear by Henckel. 

This is the knife I use 99% of the time.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FMVS0E/ref=asc_df_B000FMVS0E1863460?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-837-17-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B000FMVS0E]Amazon.com: Zwilling J.A. Henckels Twin Four Star II 8-Inch Stainless-Steel Chef&#39;s Knife: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ok two things......
> 
> First a link to one of the most amazing knife manufactures in the entire USA.
> 
> ...




What makes them "one of the most amazing"?


----------



## hortysir (Jan 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm old school. I swear by Henckel.
> 
> This is the knife I use 99% of the time.
> 
> Amazon.com: Zwilling J.A. Henckels Twin Four Star II 8-Inch Stainless-Steel Chef's Knife: Kitchen & Dining



Another bad link
Can you PM it to me?



*edit*
It worked in the Quote-Box


----------



## hortysir (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Some are just too beautiful to use!!



The same, however, canNOT be said abut Syrenn


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 17, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok two things......
> ...



The Original Warther (2 or 3 generations back) created the technique that they still use because he wanted his carving knives to hold their edge longer and better, also he was tired of hearing his mother complain about not having a sharp paring knife. His family still makes their knives the same way today. I have one of the paring knives and use it nearly every day..........

That and the pliers they carve from a single block of wood....really different.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2012)

Henckel for me. 
But you have to be careful buying them. They need to be the "S" type or "four star".
You'll know by the price.
The rest are no better than knives you can buy at Walmart.

My favorite is my four star Henckel Asian knife. Perfect balance and super-sharp. Yeah it is an $80 knife...but if you do much cooking...it is worth every penny.


----------



## Douger (Jan 17, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


That looks like the shit sold on the middle of the night shows.
Here's my perpetually attached to my belt knife.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 17, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Henckel for me.
> But you have to be careful buying them. They need to be the "S" type or "four star".
> You'll know buy the price.
> The rest are no better than knives you can buy at Walmart.
> ...



Exactly.

It used to be JA Henckel was safe, but even that has been polluted by Chinese knock-offs under the "JA Henckel International" moniker.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2012)

Douger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







To be honest that looks like a late night knife too!  Here is mine...


----------



## Jos (Jan 17, 2012)

Sgian-dubh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Henckel for me.
> ...



Yep...a couple years ago I was in a Bed, Bath and Beyond and was looking at their knives. I ran across a complete set of "Henckels" for $49...obviously something was up since a Henckel paring knife will cost that...so when I got home I looked them up...yep...Chinese shit. Amazon also sells the "fake" Henckels.
It is a damn shame that such a good company has sold off their name and allowed knock-offs.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 17, 2012)

Please, though some of those are obviously meant to be decorative, if you look close enough you will see 3 military issue among the mix. One of which is a WW1 German Bayonet....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 17, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I haven't seen any fake Warthers out there.........


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2012)

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





Agreed....


----------



## syrenn (Jan 17, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean.
> ...









That's right... they are meant to be used..and used well.   I guess you can say i'm into knife play.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 18, 2012)

When it comes to top of the line Chef knives.

I like a knife that has Vanadium listed as one the metals in the blade.

Generally, it will say V-1 or the even better V-10

Vanadium makes the blade more rust resistant.

Plus gives the knife an even harder edge which will sharpen to a razor sharp edge that lasts a long time.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 18, 2012)

How A Warther Knife Is Made


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 18, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> How A Warther Knife Is Made


Thanks for the Warther site.

Don't believe I have ever seen a Warther knife.

But the next time I go to a Gun and Knife Show.

I will definitely look for one and check it out.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > How A Warther Knife Is Made
> ...



If you are ever near Dover Ohio it is worth while to take the tour through their facility.... We used to go about every 3 years when I was growing up....


----------

